# A lead in from the cocobolo pen



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've noticed a number of posts recently about wood dust and lung diseases and allergies.

Don Taylor led me to an eBay seller for something else but he has the forced air breathing hoods. His store is mostly paint associated things.

So, I'm wondering if anyone has experience with the hooded respirators and if they are worth the difference in price over the different type of mask respirators.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Lee-
"Don "Small Box Barton and DebbieP have Triton forced air respirators.
To summarize, they both like theirs. Don made passing reference to another brand (odds are it's the Trend Airshield) he has but he chooses the Triton. After choking down a long flap wheel session at the drill press, I know I have got to be more diligent about dust safety. And cocobolo (street rumor is it's somehow related to poison ivy) is a particularly nasty wood. Billy Webb (Sweetia panamensis) is another one.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I use the Trend. I use it more than I did for the first 2 years I had it. The thing for me is the motor buzzing so close to my head. The upside is that it has no hoses or anything you have to carry on your belt. The Triton has hearing protection. The Trend works with your shop muffs. The Triton, I believe will take a higher impact than the Trend, but the biggest hit I've taken was in the chin with the handle from a long scraper when I all but stuck my nose in the bowl and got smoked with a catch.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

When it comes to your lungs, anything is better than nothing. Convieniance is always the issue, even with me, but some respirators far outweigh others. So depending on "what" you're working on, should depend on "what" you wear.

I wore a HEPA style mask the other day to spray paint a room, and after finishing I noticed that paint had accumulated around my nostrils. Beards are hard to seal off and make poor filters.

At the hospital I wear a forced air type hood…it stays fog free, and it's cool and comfortable, but noisy. I can suffer with a little noise when you consider "what" may be in the air.


----------

